# RCAF WW2 Military Bicycles?



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello all, 

Do any of you know if the RCAF used military bicycles during WW2, and if so, what were they....BSA, CCM......?

Regards, Andy


----------



## blackcat (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello;
In France during WW2 they had CCM bicycles, i know one in original paint that i try to have it but the person wants it expensive, so ...
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 22, 2020)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> In France during WW2 they had CCM bicycles, i know one in original paint that i try to have it but the person wants it expensive, so ...
> Regards;
> Serge



Hello Serge,

Thank you for your reply.  Any chance that you might have a photograph of one of those CCM military bicycles?  I would like to build a tribute RCAF bicycle in honor of one of my uncles who shortly after graduating high school in 1941, and already being a pilot,  left the US for Canada to join the RCAF as a WW2 pilot. He had a decorated career in the RCAF, was an avid pilot and had a full life, passing 15 years ago at the age of 82.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Regards, Andy


----------



## Mercian (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi @Mountain Trail Andy 

With Serge's information, you can find areference to the type of bikes supplied on Wiki:

_From 1939-1945 during the Second World War C.C.M.'s cycle's manufacturing facilities were taken over by the Canadian government and declared an essential war service. Two simple, one-speed bicycles were manufactured and then shipped in wooden packing crates to the Canadian army.[7] . Due to a rubber shortage in 1942, the pedals of C.C.M. Rambler bicycles had wooden blocks. According to WWII veterans, the Rambler was popular with U.S. and British armed forces as well as Canadians.
_





						CCM (bicycle company) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Reference 7 shows a tiny (near useless) picture of the bicycles packed. I tried to trace a better copy, no luck. It's probably the Candian National Archives.



			CCM® cycle - Past and Present
		


Two forums you might get better information at are:






						Vintage CCM | forum | Canadian Military bicycles from WW1, WW2
					






					vintageccm.com
				









						MLU FORUM - Powered by vBulletin
					

The history, vehicles, weapons and equipment of the Canadian Army Overseas in WW2. This is an adjunct to the main MLU website at http://www.mapleleafup.org



					www.mapleleafup.net
				




But it looks like you are searching for a WW2 CCM Rambler.

Let us know what you find.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello Andy;
Nice story, i lost the photos, i would do it again when i see the owner again.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## armybikes (Apr 30, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Hello Serge,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  Any chance that you might have a photograph of one of those CCM military bicycles?  I would like to build a tribute RCAF bicycle in honor of one of my uncles who shortly after graduating high school in 1941, and already being a pilot,  left the US for Canada to join the RCAF as a WW2 pilot. He had a decorated career in the RCAF, was an avid pilot and had a full life, passing 15 years ago at the age of 82.  Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards, Andy



Hi,  I am in Ontario, Canada, and CCM Ramblers and the 1944-45 War Grade bicycles are not uncommon here.  I saw, but do not have a copy of a unit photo of an RCAF squadron training in Ontario, with their presentation CCM bicycles.  The War Grade bikes were basically Ramblers with black-out hubs, chain ring, handle bars, and other brightwork parts that were not chrome plated.  Chrome was allowed on the seat post, and handle bar stem only, since it was a used in the war effort. Instead of a metal head badge, a decal was applied.  These bikes were the only new products available for the civilian market from 1944-45.  With gas rationing and a massive expansion of war industries, bicycles must have been in real demand!   I am not sure that all or even very many RCAF squadrons were issued Canadian bicycles.  Bikes were pretty much a necessity for ground crew on airfields, and plenty of US photos and film footage show extensive use of British bikes typically equipped with rod brakes.  There was even an RCAF report on the devastating effect such bicycles had on less then sober Canadian air crew weaving their way back from English pubs, in blackout conditions.  Rod brakes were not used to any extent in Canada at the time.  I did see a pic of a Rambler for sale that had been painted in a khaki brown color.  (Not bronze green you see on British bikes). This may have simply been a vintage bike that had received a modern paint job--the badge was also painted.   Unlike the US and British military, Canadians used stock commercial bikes that were available to the public throughout the war.  Unlike British bikes, they were not "heavy duty" models with stronger chains and sprockets.  Not all of their parts would have been interchangeable with British items, and so supply might have been a problem overseas.  My dad was one of roughly 6,000 unheralded RCAF radar technicians who were transferred to the RAF for the duration.  He served in 25 Squadron RAF, and spent his time working on the radar equipment in Mosquito night fighters. Since radar was secret, cameras and photographs of squadron life are pretty rare.  The exception occurred on VE Day.  A few of his old pics clearly show typical British military roadsters with rod brakes.  They seem to be MkV* types with full front fenders, with the distinctive chain chain ring (No BSA letters-Williams type?).  In the black and white pics, they are very dark, and may have been painted black.  Oddly enough, the CCM wartime dated Rambler I bought a few years ago was repainted in a blue colour.  It may have seen RCAF use on the home front, though it has no military stampings on the frame, as I would expect.  --David


----------

